# Alex Jones watches Trap Porn



## ICametoLurk (Aug 25, 2018)

Spoiler







https://www.xvideos.com/video33588123/big_titted_t-girl_marissa_minx_fucks_a_guy



https://www16.zippyshare.com/v/KfuOwZKl/file.html

at the 12:45 mark


----------



## heathercho (Aug 25, 2018)

He is working undercover to answer the age old question : Are traps Gay?  and you know it.


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 25, 2018)

Wtf, i love alex jones now


----------



## Calooby (Aug 25, 2018)

Ironic since I remember him talking shit about trannies in the past lmao


----------



## Spicy Hog (Aug 25, 2018)

Alex Jones is a trans activist confirmed.


----------



## millais (Aug 25, 2018)

The chemicals in the water filters are turning the freakin' water filter merchants gay!


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 25, 2018)

The only issue is that the video has the trap topping the guy. What the fuck is that about.


----------



## lolwut (Aug 25, 2018)

I'll be damned, there really were chemicals in the water...


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 25, 2018)

someone's gotta' post this on r/the_donald asap

if only just for the mental gymnastics they'd do in order to rationalize this as a "4D chess move"


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 25, 2018)

This doesn't surprise me.  I wish it did.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm not sure if this makes him funnier or not.

I'm leaning toward yes.


----------



## Lunete (Aug 25, 2018)

Looks like it's not just the frogs that are turning gay.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Aug 25, 2018)

The funny thing is, this actually makes him seem just a bit more normal in my eyes.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 25, 2018)

Spicy Hog said:


> Alex Jones is a trans activist confirmed.


----------



## MemeGray (Aug 25, 2018)

Anyone else think he's probably also into Gay dead muppet gang bangs, hmmmmm?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 25, 2018)

MemeGray said:


> Anyone else think he's probably also into Gay dead muppet gang bangs, hmmmmm?
> 
> View attachment 526919


Don't forget the green M&M.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 25, 2018)

MemeGray said:


> Anyone else think he's probably also into Gay dead muppet gang bangs, hmmmmm?
> 
> View attachment 526919


Not unless he's admitted on some forum that he's a nasty cock slut.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 25, 2018)

The frogs got to him.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 25, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> The frogs got to him.


What if that was the plan all along?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 25, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> What if that was the plan all along?


Um...praise Kek?
Actually, that WOULD befit a God of chaos.


----------



## DN 420 (Aug 25, 2018)

Look, the man's old. I'm sure he just was looking for totally normal porn and didn't have his glasses on to realize she had a penis.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 25, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Don't forget the green M&M.


Are you implying that Lewis Lovhaug has secretly been Alex Jones all this time? Because that is... alarmingly plausible.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 25, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> The frogs got to him.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 25, 2018)

I think Alex here has been consuming the chemicals in the water.

Some real 4D chess shit going on here.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 25, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


>



thats kinda hot.


----------



## Poor Choices (Aug 25, 2018)

This is a plot to defame him as some kind of weirdo.


----------



## Jaiman (Aug 25, 2018)

Poor Choices said:


> This is a plot to defame him as some kind of weirdo.


Are you implying he isn't already some kinda weirdo?


----------



## Poor Choices (Aug 25, 2018)

Jaiman said:


> Are you implying he isn't already some kinda weirdo?


wtf all i'm seeing is perfectly rational, patriotic zeal


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Aug 25, 2018)

It only makes sense, he does follow Count Dankula, and if you've been on Dankula's discord...


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 25, 2018)

The most manly, masculine men are too based to fuck anything but other men. Fact.


----------



## JustStopDude (Aug 25, 2018)

Remember ....per his lawyer....all he do is fake actually for money.

Amazing divorce court shit very real.


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 25, 2018)

Since he seems so supportative of trannies, can he get unsuspended on Youtube and shit?


----------



## stets (Aug 25, 2018)

Sounds like he’s the typical Kiwi Farms member.


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 25, 2018)

Well there's no way he can handle this worse than Kurt.


----------



## Clintonberg (Aug 25, 2018)

MemeGray said:


> Anyone else think he's probably also into Gay dead muppet gang bangs, hmmmmm?
> 
> View attachment 526919



Alex "Nasty Little Cock Slut" Jones


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 25, 2018)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> View attachment 526986


He watches tranny porn with his kids now?


----------



## goku_black (Aug 25, 2018)

https://twitter.com/i/status/1033173607961292801


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ye5A3tqGoY

he hasn't responded yet but old videos coming back is always hilarious.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Aug 25, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> He watches tranny porn with his kids now?



It's Kurt Eichenwald joke/reference


----------



## Slamerella (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks for the link to the video.


not that i was looking for it or anything.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Aug 25, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> Since he seems so supportative of trannies, can he get unsuspended on Youtube and shit?



That would break the party of some snowflakes like Will Sommer.   He was soo happy to see Alex Jones crumbling in that tweet. https://twitter.com/willsommer/status/1033012581315870721


----------



## HTL5N (Aug 25, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I'm not sure if this makes him funnier or not.
> 
> I'm leaning toward yes.


Honestly Alex Jones is all-around likeable, he's innocent in a strange adult way and his conviction to his insane beliefs make him very endearing. God bless our tranny-fucking water filter salesman


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 25, 2018)

Jaiman said:


> Are you implying he isn't already some kinda weirdo?


This is the first time I've ever heard Alex Jones speak.  He sounds like John DiMaggio.


----------



## AZ 594 (Aug 25, 2018)

The waterfilters aren't working!


----------



## Star Wormwood (Aug 25, 2018)

We need to give meme magic back to whatever alien race bequeathed it to us, man is not ready for this kind of power.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 25, 2018)

Star Wormwood said:


> We need to give meme magic back to whatever alien race bequeathed it to us, man is not ready for this kind of power.



The Jews gave it to the goyim as it was leading them astray


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Vex Overmind (Aug 25, 2018)

Just as planned.


----------



## AZ 594 (Aug 25, 2018)

Sperglord Dante said:


> View attachment 527142
> View attachment 527143
> View attachment 527144
> View attachment 527145



I don't give a shit either way, him being a fag or not, it's just funny.


----------



## Terran Wraith (Sep 1, 2018)

He truly is with the 4chan people with this. Alex Jones AMA on /pol/ when?


----------



## Porque no los dos? (Sep 1, 2018)

Sperglord Dante said:


> View attachment 527145



Collecting rainwater can't save you from the gay chemicals, thanks to evaporation.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 1, 2018)

That's even less plausible than Eichenwald's excuse.


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 1, 2018)

Maybe it wasn't the water turning the frogs gay after all.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Sep 2, 2018)

Do people actually watch porn on their phone? At work no less?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 2, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> That's even less plausible than Eichenwald's excuse.



He was going to hire Marissa Minx as a "reporter" in the new Tranny Wars section on his site.


----------



## millais (Sep 2, 2018)

"There are two types of people, people who look at porn and people who lie about not looking at porn, but I don't look at porn." 
- Alex Jones on the paradoxical nature of Man


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Sep 2, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> That's even less plausible than Eichenwald's excuse.



Reminds me of this sketch:


----------

